# Le Crotoy Aire video



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Yet another aire video, this time the aire at Le Crotoy close to the small harbour and town. Oh, it's a lot shorter than some of my others. 






Richard.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Richard

was a bit busier when I was last there!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And shows why we prefer Saint Valery sur Somme. The wet sand sticks to everything and you can't avoid it getting into the van.

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the other Aire in Le Crotoy - 




The Aire you visited was packed out when we stayed a couple of years ago in June.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The videos are great, which camera are you using?
Gerry


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Stayed on the one next to the harbour last may, lovely little aire.
Can't remember what day we left, but there was a lovely open air market on the road just outside.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

GerryD said:


> The videos are great, which camera are you using?
> Gerry


Thanks for the kind comments.

The camera is a BlackVue 500HD that I have had for a while now but am just getting into editing and uploading some of the results.
It is far from the cheapest but it is small and unobtrusive and seems to be reliable and give decent results.

I bought it from these people:- http://www.blackvue.eu/Blackvue_DR500G_HD_WIFI.php

There have been a number of new versions since I bought mine.

Richard.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm with Dave on this. The Aire at Valeray Sur Somme is infinitely nicer, all gravel so you don't get mud a such inside your MH. The town, in our view, is also much more upmarket. 

There is a delightful steam train that runs between the two towns. Out of season you can take your bike on it and cycle back on the traffic free cycle path, really nice. 

We have friends that much prefer Le Crotoy !!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Saint Valery sur Somme aire at pic 17 onwards with Le Crotoy & steam train. Bike one way to earn your leisurely lunch, then train back - delightful.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/108495877005911654786/albums/5459717328063570305

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

For once I disagree with you Dave.  

The harbour aire is excellent despite the poor surface. Easy stroll into interesting, lively (and very typically "French") seaside town, views across the estuary, lots of waders (birds and human) to watch, superb dog walks on the doorstep, daily quayside fish market, excellent weekly market on the doorstep (Friday morning during the season).

Saint Valery sur Somme aire however I find boring with no views and a difficult uphill walk back from the (mildly pretentious and touristy) town. As for the train - it's great to watch but after an hour on those hard bench seats in "firm" sprung carriages we felt like our teeth were loose - and the views on the journey aren't exactly breathtaking are they?

Give me Le Crotoy any day of the week. :wink:

PS: Forgot to add, it's rare that we visit Le Crotoy and don't meet at least one person we know from MHF so good for socialising too. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It doesn't help that whenever I have visited Le Crotoy it looks like a sodden bomb site of the Somme!

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> It doesn't help that whenever I have visited Le Crotoy it looks like a sodden bomb site of the Somme!
> 
> Dave


Have to agree with you Dave, which is why we normally go for Saint Valery sur Somme.
Gerry


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Like Gaspode we both love Le Crotoy, for its situation and surroundings, good birdwatching too. My wife likes the market, although I'm of the view that if you've seen one market, you've seen them all.  

However...... on a conservative estimate I reckon they are making €100,000 a year on parking charges given that it is often full to bursting these days, at least May to October. For that money I feel that the commune could make an effort to do something with the surface and provide a second bourne. In fact a third would help at times.

Sandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We love Le Crotoy, we prefer to stay at the one on the outskirts as opposed to the harbour one.

Well of course its a bit sandy, its next to a dune :roll: :lol:

Just over the dunes and out onto the mudflats at lowtide and there are some fantastic cockle beds, yum yum.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

About time this thread went off topic! :lol:

We've stayed on the cliff top aire at Le Treport 50.05801°N 1.36238°E a couple of times, and used the free funicular down to the town. _(You wouldn't want to walk down, and certainly not back up!!!)_

That's not a bad spot if you want a change within the same area.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *Zebedee wrote :-*About time this thread went off topic! :lol:
> 
> We've stayed on the cliff top aire at Le Trepot 50.05801°N 1.36238°E a couple of times, and used the funicular down to the town.


I'd say you're about 40kms off topic there Dave.



Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just out of interest, there is now a third aire at Le Crotoy, part of the 'CampingCar Park' chain...

http://tinyurl.com/parvklw

http://www.camping-car-park.com/fr/aire-camping-car-park/le-tarteron-le-crotoy

Personally, can't say I fancy it though.

Pete


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

peejay said:


> Just out of interest, there is now a third aire at Le Crotoy, part of the 'CampingCar Park' chain...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/parvklw
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiment, it's too far out of town, one of the great attractions of the aire under discussion is that it is handy for the town, beach, steam train and life in general. It's definitely too crowded these days though, the commune must be doing very well out of it.

Sandy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

One thing we always look for when choosing a site or an aire is a nice view. Don't want to sit and stare at an industrial site or even a row of trees.
Add in water, either a river or sea and we are happy.
I agree about the sand at Le Crotoy being a nuisance but that is a minor irritation for a lovely view and a short stroll into town.

Richard.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Just out of interest, there is now a third aire at Le Crotoy, part of the 'CampingCar Park' chain...


I can't see that site being able to hold a candle to either of the other two aires, too far away, no views, more expensive.


----------

